# Unable to find driver for extended USB keyboard???



## bookem (Oct 1, 2002)

All of a sudden, after changing absoluteley nothing, I get a message on bootup saying that no driver could be found for the extended usb keyboard, and would I like to look over the internet.  If I click okay, it comes back saying no driver could be found.

Similarly, I got the same message for the USB Apple speakers, but that dissapeared, even though the speakers still do not work.  I've checked all cables, and tried removing my usb hub, but to no avail.

Anyone any ideas?

thanks.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 2, 2002)

Which machine?  In any case, sounds like a system folder problem.  Do a clean install of the OS.  That should correct the problem.


----------



## bookem (Oct 3, 2002)

Hi,

It's on my Cube 450 I'm having this trouble.  I get this error when booting from an install CD, so I didn't bother trying another System Folder.  Sorry for not being clearer.

Coulds there be something wrong with the keyboard?  

Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 4, 2002)

Do you have the keyboard connected directly to the Cube or to a hub?  When booting via CD, the keyboard needs to be directly connected to the computer. It may not see the hub. 

Go to the hard drive>System Folder>Preferences.  Trash the sound and keybaord pref files. Empty the trash. Now give it a try.


----------

